# How to remove scratches from plastic trim?



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Any tips on how to remove or reduce scratches from unpainted plastic bumpers?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Heat gun gently


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Heat gun gently


Could you elaborate on this a little? My wife's car has a similar scratched bumper I want to try and sort.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Gently warm the area with a hairdryer. Most bumpers have a memory and come back to shape under a little heat.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had some success in the past with a stiff brush which removes some of the loose curls of plastic but be careful not to scratch the bumper further. I've then dyed the rest with Wurth plastic dye which again improved the appearance.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Heat gun gently


+1

Gently does it,


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a link, so you get the idea:






:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats the one kriminal cheers bud.
Never can find them vids when i want them


----------

